# Ohhh Booo...Hoooo... I had to go out and buy an IPhone!!



## ShelleyK (Jun 9, 2009)

Yah thats right...my phone took a dive into the toilet from the pocket of my jacket yesterday at my sons high school just before his spring band concert!  I was NOT a very happy person!  I hadnt planned on upgrading my phone til maybe winter but nooooo..I just had to ruin it huh!  If I could have...I would have...took a roundhouse to the noggin for doing that LOL
"Sooo I went to the AT&T store this morning and looked around, I did look at other phones but I finally settled on the 8GB IPhone and I might upgrade it to the laterst one that comes out in 2 weeks since there is a 30 day return policy...
You know this is a pain in the *** to have to go through all my contacts and reorganize them since when they were all transfereed over, they were last name first so in my contact list the first names are in the last names slot..I dont like that!  And then I had to buy and SD usb so I can transfer all my other data from my old phone to the IPhone...yah F.......U.......N!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sticking with my basic phaser look alike.  Plus, IPhone isn't available on Verizon yet. lol


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2009)

My company requires me to be on-call, and they provide me with a cell phone.  If it was not for that, I would not have one.  I hate them and think they are straight from the devil's bottom.  I set up the voice-mail on mine at my employer's demand, and nothing else.  I refuse to learn how to perform all the various and sundry 'things' it will do to make my life easier.  My life was easier when I could not be bothered in the wee hours of the night by people wanting me to buy extended warranty coverage on my $500 eBay special car.

As far as I'm concerned, all cell phones belong in the toilet. I think you made a wise choice to begin with.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't have a cell phone.  I also hate them, and I refuse to get one.

My wife has one, and every once in a while I will carry it, if I forsee needing it.  

I don't know how to turn it on.  I don't know how to answer it if it rings.  I don't know how to pick up a message.  I don't know how to initiate a call.  

Doesn't do me much good if I would need it, but once in a while, I've got it.

I don't know how to text message, nor instant message...

Of course I've never been on Facebook nor Myspace nor Twitter either, and I tend to ignore invitations that arrive via Evite.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> I don't have a cell phone.  I also hate them, and I refuse to get one.
> 
> My wife has one, and every once in a while I will carry it, if I forsee needing it.
> 
> ...




OMG! A real live dinosaur! lol


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 10, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> OMG! A real live dinosaur! lol


 
you betcha!  I'm that guy who still plays with bows and arrows and makes his own swords...

A friend of mine was talking about buying ammunition for his firearms, he had bought several thousand rounds.  I told him that when I spoke of buying ammunition, I was talking about another dozen arrows...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> you betcha!  I'm that guy who still plays with bows and arrows and makes his own swords...
> 
> A friend of mine was talking about buying ammunition for his firearms, he had bought several thousand rounds.  I told him that when I spoke of buying ammunition, I was talking about another dozen arrows...



They still roam the earth my friends.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 10, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> They still roam the earth my friends.


 
I see one in the mirror every morning.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> I see one in the mirror every morning.


:lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 10, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> OMG! A real live dinosaur! lol


 
I stand with him on the ante-deluvial field .  I do carry a mobile at the insistance of my missus to ease her worries when I'm out in the 'wilds' but I consider it a 'pest machine' at best.

I wasn't much for phones before they went mobile either .


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2009)

I can upgrade my phone soon...a $99 iPhone starts to look tempting...


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Every time my wife wants to upgrade her phone she insists that she take hers along with us on our annual kayak trip.  "But, honey, I'm sure the top won't pop off of the waterproof compartment *this* year." Riiight.   We never kayak anywhere that has a signal so carrying it is a moot point... unless the point is to get a new phone.  Yes, I'm on to her but it's so much fun to play the game with her.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 10, 2009)

I like apple products but I would never pay their crazy prices.  I like my Blackberry though I keep it turned off most of the time.


----------



## Flea (Jun 10, 2009)

Apples and Blackberries are for pies.  And ice cream.  :fanboy:

Every so often I contemplate giving up my cell phone, but then I have to call 911 from a street corner.  So it stays.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 10, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I can upgrade my phone soon...a $99 iPhone starts to look tempting...



*sigh* Yeah, it is.  Starting to see the need now for mobile e-mail now that I have two business and may add a third.  Need separate phone numbers for them soon, tho.  Will an iPhone support that?



Omar B said:


> I like apple products but I would never pay their crazy prices.  I like my Blackberry though I keep it turned off most of the time.



I friggin' HATE my blackberry!  If I want something other than the standard tones ... which totally SUUUUUUUUCK ... I gotta pay through the nose for them, and the FREAKin' TRACKball keeps SCREWing UP!!!!

Then there's my Motorola which spontaneously powers up and down whenever my husband thinks about sex (seems to have about the same time fluctuation).  

I've been waiting to upgrade because I was considering changing networks ... but the AT&T network seems to be the most reliable and broadspread that I've found ... at least in my area.  So I may bite the bullet and get another stupid contract. :barf:


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I NEED a cell phone.  We refuse to have a landline anymore so our phones are it.  My ph is also my business phone and I need it with me so  I can get a hold of wedding clients...especially if they or I am running late or if there is an emergency. 

Years ago when we finally decided on getting phones...it was because we were on our way to NYC, driving at 4am in the morning on a business trip and my car went on the blitz.  Luckily the car issue wasnt super serious and we made it back to our house in one piece and switched cars.  Over the years we have had a few emergancies that required us to have a cell phone and thank God we did have one, otherwise we would have been screwed.
I like being available to my friends and family 24/7 and its much more convenient for me to send a text to them, to let them know of something happening right here and now rather than having to wait sometimes hours to give news etc.
But anyway yah.....I like my cell phone


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 10, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> But anyway yah.....I like my cell phone


 
Certainly many people do.


----------



## Carol (Jun 10, 2009)

A cell phone is just plain smart for personal safety.   

Enjoy your iPhone, Shelley, it actually looks like a cool toy.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> Yah thats right...my phone took a dive into the toilet from the pocket of my jacket yesterday at my sons high school just before his spring band concert! I was NOT a very happy person! I hadnt planned on upgrading my phone til maybe winter but nooooo..I just had to ruin it huh! If I could have...I would have...took a roundhouse to the noggin for doing that LOL
> "Sooo I went to the AT&T store this morning and looked around, I did look at other phones but I finally settled on the 8GB IPhone and I might upgrade it to the laterst one that comes out in 2 weeks since there is a 30 day return policy...
> You know this is a pain in the *** to have to go through all my contacts and reorganize them since when they were all transfereed over, they were last name first so in my contact list the first names are in the last names slot..I dont like that! And then I had to buy and SD usb so I can transfer all my other data from my old phone to the IPhone...yah F.......U.......N!


With the exception of dropping my old phone into the toilet, I'm in the same boat. If you're within the return policy, you should be able to upgrade it. A friend of mine is, and so I'm following suit.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2009)

I always worry my PDA will slip out of my shirt pocket into the toilet or something hard or what-have-you...someone needs to design a shirt with device-friendly pockets!


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I always worry my PDA will slip out of my shirt pocket into the toilet or something hard or what-have-you...someone needs to design a shirt with device-friendly pockets!


LOL... Sorry bro, but the first thing that popped in my head when I read this was Revenge of the Nerds.

When I used to have just an iPod nano, I tried to scotch tape a paperclip to the back of it, so I had a place to wind up my headphones. Didn't work, but not far from geeky.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 11, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I always worry my PDA will slip out of my shirt pocket into the toilet or something hard or what-have-you...someone needs to design a shirt with device-friendly pockets!


 

Something with button-down/flapped pockets would be ideal - I use a lot of _bundeswehr_ shirts for that reason (they have pen loops too ). A lot of my short-sleeved work shirts are the same but I have yet to find a 'dress' shirt with a button-down pocket .


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's my issue! There must be a superior design out there, though, like the pistol-retention holsters for cops...


----------

